# cats grabbing at your feet



## Nyar (Nov 12, 2004)

i live second floor of a condo and charles loves his porch. he sprawls out in the sun sleeping most of the time. When i walk past him (he blocks the doorway so I have to step over him) he reaches out and tags me as I walk by.

its funny....do your cats do that?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup. Mellie likes to play tag, too. That's a pretty common cat behavior. So do you tag him back before he can get home free? :lol:


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Dude does this when we walk by him on the way to the bathroom if he thinks we've slept late enough and he wants to be fed, NOW!


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

Morgan sits on the entertainment center and grabs my shoulder if I walk by and don't acknowledge her, hahaha


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

My cat used to do that when she was a kitten. I think she was just playing. She out grew that. She would hide and try and get our legs or run and get our legs that way too.


----------



## Amp (Mar 27, 2006)

My cat does it from time to time to play. 

I won't forget one incident, though. My end of my couch lies quite literally about a foot away from the stairs to the second level. I was just nodding off on it, and the little bugger burned straight down the stairs, jumped off the last step, and tagged my foot before peeling off.

It was hilarious to see, almost like a little kitty high-five.


----------



## PeoriaPussycatLuvver (Jul 22, 2006)

Figaro does this to me all the time. Mini-me loves to grab my shirt sleeve, and tug. LOL


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Tinkerbell hides under the comforter next to our bed (it lays out a bit on the floor, we don't have a frame for a bed because it broke and that's not top priority to replace) and grabs our feet when we walk by. She LOVES that game, and it can go on for hours if we let it.


----------



## Nyar (Nov 12, 2004)

Crystal211 said:


> Tinkerbell hides under the comforter next to our bed (it lays out a bit on the floor, we don't have a frame for a bed because it broke and that's not top priority to replace) and grabs our feet when we walk by. She LOVES that game, and it can go on for hours if we let it.


its her way of playing "Gotcha! Tag, youre it!"


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

My cats "tag" my head when I walk by their perch sometimes. Usually they keep their claws in, but sometimes they forget to..ouch. :lol:


----------



## Nyar (Nov 12, 2004)

charles did it again last night as i walked in. he rolls over and bats my foot as i go by.


i feel like this sometimes


----------

